# Is this a normal color for a LM bass?



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Caught in tusc river in Dover








Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

That's a crappie.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Definitely a crappie...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

No way.. that's a huge crappie then. You guys are bs'ing me

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Thats a crappie. Crappie have huge mouths. THats a decent sized one. They get A LOT bigger.


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Holy crap, no pun intended LOL. Guess I still have a lot to learn. Looks just like a bass except for color shade and no black stripe. I just thought it was a sick bass or some special river LM. Thanks

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

chrism1367 said:


> Holy crap, no pun intended LOL. Guess I still have a lot to learn. Looks just like a bass except for color shade and no black stripe. I just thought it was a sick bass or some special river LM. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Some areas or folks call em Calico Bass. Bass and crappie are in the same Sunfish family so they have some similar characteristics. Fun stuff!


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Not to be mean... but is this thread serious... please again I'm not trying to be mean its hard to read sarcasm over the internet. But that is a white crappie... about 8" one

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

They normally look more like this









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Rasper said:


> Not to be mean... but is this thread serious... please again I'm not trying to be mean its hard to read sarcasm over the internet. But that is a white crappie... about 8" one
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah I was serious I just moved to Ohio 6 years ago and just started fishing not even a year ago so I'm still learning...give me a break. And to that monster bass pic - whatever

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

It had to be bigger than 8 inches

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it's a Dover poop plant bass!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Don't sweat it. I didn't know what it was the first time I caught a crappie. Didn't recognize a freshwater drum (sheephead) either.


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah I'm sure ill be coming across some fish I haven't seen yet. I caught a rock bass for the first time cpl weeks ago thought it was a baby smallmouth with red eyes, glad I kept that to myself haha

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

No its not a normal color for a bass.


----------



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

Why dont we give the guy a break? Its a crappie not a bass as the first few said. We dont need to insult the guy.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

greens1098 said:


> Why dont we give the guy a break? Its a crappie not a bass as the first few said. We dont need to insult the guy.


No one insulted him. And it the thread died yesterday, until you brought it back up.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

definetely bigger then 8 inches with a mouth like that. Probably between 10-12 inches.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

chrism1367 said:


> Yeah I was serious I just moved to Ohio 6 years ago and just started fishing not even a year ago so I'm still learning...give me a break. And to that monster bass pic - whatever
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Welll in that case.... awesome to hear.... you will have alot of fun learning man! Best advice anyone ever gave me was," if you dont catch anything one day.... go the next "... i would stick with spinnerbaits and soft plastics.... that stuff is alot cheaper to learn on... and it works from april till october. Thats if you not using live bait.... if you are using live bait.... bobber and have a nightcrawler sitting close to the bottom. Sometimes my dad doesnt even use a bobber. 
good luck


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Chris, welcome to the wonderful world of fishing! I have been fishin' for 40 plus years and although I love hunting, fishing is my true passion. Keep at it, ask all the questions you want just remember sometimes we will wonder why you may ask a question...just remind us you are new and eventually you will start answering other people's questions.


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, and I don't feel there were any insults thrown my way, I'm still newbish but getting the hang of it. I plan on fishing for a long time and this site has helped out alot

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh and I have been using a lot of plastics and Walmart 1.00 spinnerbaits lol. I do pretty well with crankbaits too but tend to lose it after a col times fishing. 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

chrism1367 said:


> Oh and I have been using a lot of plastics and Walmart 1.00 spinnerbaits lol. I do pretty well with crankbaits too but tend to lose it after a col times fishing.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Just part of the game. Got to throw it where the fish live, or it's just a waste of money rusting away in the tackle box.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

